# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Growing plants emersed

## jamesmj

Hi, 

Anyone grows their aquatic plants emerse and outdoor under sunlight. May i know your setup? 

I thinking of collecting bucephalandras and growing them emerse till i have space for a large tank to put them in (when i got my own house).

----------


## jackychun

I am currently doing an experiment on planting emersed Rotala Bonsai. Don't know what is the result yet, but it has been lasting for few days. Haha. I am waiting to see if the roots will be developing soon. Hopefully it is OK. The setup is quite simple:

Tools and materials:



Put the Aquasoil in the jar:



Put some water in just to cover the soil and start planting using tweezers:





Cover it with the Clear plastic, poke a hole on it so it can absorb CO2 from the air. 



Putting outdoor and just leave it. If you see inside the jar dry, spray water in. 



That's it. I am waiting for the fruitful result. Hehe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jamesmj

Nice illustration with your pictures. It does give me a good idea to start on buceps. gonna try 1 - 3 rhizomes. 

Do update your progress. 

Thanks bro.

----------


## jackychun

I have checked the emersed Rotala Bonsai this morning and can see the roots are spreading a bit. That is the good sign and I hope the plants can make it. 

In fact, I just leave the jar outdoor without any special attention into it. I even didn't spray water since the Cling Wrap was intact all the time. No algae and fungus so far, too. Good experiment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jamesmj

That's good news. I was thinking for so much water, im afraid of breeding mosquitos instead. haha.

----------


## jackychun

> That's good news. I was thinking for so much water, im afraid of breeding mosquitos instead. haha.


I just put enough water to cover the soil only. Anyway, I cover it with the Cling Wrap and would not think mosquitos can come in and breed.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

There are some updates on emersed Rotala Bonsai as of today. 
- Roots have been developed very well and I believe this is a very good sign of adaptation. 

- There is no algae or mold at all in the jar. 
- And new leaves appear more and more. Yay!


So I believe I can make a bigger scale next time after this experiment. Basically, no care or maintenance needed after plant. Just leave it out door and it takes the light from nature, CO2 from air and fertilizer from aquasoil. Basically, same as normal gardening work.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jamesmj

Cool. I'm gonna try that for buceps. Do you "water change"?

----------


## jackychun

> Cool. I'm gonna try that for buceps. Do you "water change"?


Ya. You can try to see how. I believe it would be alright. Just take note to cover Cling Wrap until roots develop more and keep the leave moist during the whole time. I tend to open the wrap after the roots develop further. 

So far, I did not change water, just top up a bit to the soil surface. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

There are some updates for my Emersed Rotala Bonsai.  :Smile: 

I removed the Cling Wrap cover about a week ago since the roots had been developed well. Since then, the plants have been growing much faster and now the stalks have come out of the rim.  I notice the leaves have darker green compared with the one inside my tank. Very nice and healthy grown. I can try to grow it in larger scale in the future. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## w3iw3n

can i check whats the purpose of the cling wrap at the initial stage before the roots are fully developed?

I am trying to setup a terrarium and this might be interesting to me.

----------


## jackychun

> can i check whats the purpose of the cling wrap at the initial stage before the roots are fully developed?
> 
> I am trying to setup a terrarium and this might be interesting to me.


Well, cling wrap at initial stage will help to keep the environment moist and might as well help the plant gone through the transition period from submersed to emersed. Once the roots developed well, it can get the water and nutrient directly from the soil and leaves can develop well without moist condition. 

Having said that, I am also just doing an experiment and see how it goes. Terrarium concept is also similar, but you would need to keep the bottle/tank close at all time. It is considered as a small ecosystem inside the bottle/tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chesterchuen

Nice setup Jacky. Is it possible to transfer the plants into the aquarium after they have grown well?

----------


## jackychun

> Nice setup Jacky. Is it possible to transfer the plants into the aquarium after they have grown well?


Thanks bro. 

I think it is very possible. Of course there will be transition period that plants need to adapt to the environment. I might test it later.  Similarly, just cut the stalk and plant to the soil in tank. 

BTW, I have been doing another experiment for emersed planting of Echinodorus Tenellus 'green' as well. Quite interesting:

This is the photo when I first set up:





About 2 weeks later, the submersed leaves type died off and the new emersed leaves type start to develop very well:







I will wait and see if it can make a dense carpet under emersed condition. 

Have a good day, guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jamesmj

> Thanks bro. 
> 
> I think it is very possible. Of course there will be transition period that plants need to adapt to the environment. I might test it later.  Similarly, just cut the stalk and plant to the soil in tank. 
> 
> BTW, I have been doing another experiment for emersed planting of Echinodorus Tenellus 'green' as well. Quite interesting:
> 
> This is the photo when I first set up:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Glad that it works. I have been procrasinating on starting it. haha.

----------


## jackychun

Ya. It is fun to plant these. Just do it one time and leave it in the cling wrapped. No need to do anything. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chesterchuen

Sounds really good. My Bonsai did not adapt well to the transition. I doubt it's the water condition because the Eleocharis already converting to being submersed. So now planning to grow Bonsai emersed so i can have endless supply to keep replanting hahaha (provided that emersed ones grow well &#128513 :Wink:

----------


## jackychun

> Sounds really good. My Bonsai did not adapt well to the transition. I doubt it's the water condition because the Eleocharis already converting to being submersed. So now planning to grow Bonsai emersed so i can have endless supply to keep replanting hahaha (provided that emersed ones grow well )


Let me know if you need some Rotala Bonsai stalks. I might need to trim some from my tank very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

This thread has given me inspiration to start a simple emersed setup too. 

I just bought some garden soil and potting soil from a nursery. Planning to use my old decommed 1ft to try to grow some of my trimmings. 

Will post some photographs later on when I start the planting.

----------


## chesterchuen

Need!! Im left with 1 tiny stalk hahaha. Wonder when that one will kick the bucket also

----------


## jackychun

> This thread has given me inspiration to start a simple emersed setup too. 
> 
> I just bought some garden soil and potting soil from a nursery. Planning to use my old decommed 1ft to try to grow some of my trimmings. 
> 
> Will post some photographs later on when I start the planting.


Great, Zep!  I have not tried with gardening soil yet as I don't know if it is suitable with water flooded at all time. I might try it next batch too. BTW, you can buy some cheaper type of aquasoil to try out first. And ya, when you trim your plants, it is good that you can try the emersed form. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Need!! Im left with 1 tiny stalk hahaha. Wonder when that one will kick the bucket also


Sure, I will PM you later then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

This is my simple set up. 

Garden soil and potting soil


1 foot tank with a 50/50 mix of potting and garden soil


Filled the tank with water till about 90% of the soil depth


And finally cling wrap


I have ludwigia glandulosa, staurogyne repens and myriophyllum mattogrossense in there. Hope they grow.

----------


## Zep

Pardon the bad photos

----------


## jackychun

Nice setup in the tank, Zep! Keep us updated on the progress! Hope you will have a "Dutch Style" soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

One week on and plants are still alive. Although I don't see any new leaves at least some of the stems are "straightened". 

Myriophyllum mattogrossense doesn't look too good though. Aquatic Plant Central website says it can grow emersed but maybe the stem is too soft. Will see how it goes. 

I added some more trimmings. Ludwigia sp red, rotala bonsai and syngonanthus sp Belem. Hope they fare well in the coming weeks.

----------


## jackychun

The plants look good, bro Zep! The roots has been developing definitely!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

Hi guys,

Just to update the status of my emersed Rotala Bonsai. The plants so far grow very well with roots established deeply in the jar. You can see the plants getting taller now. 



I have noticed the leaves also getting much darker compared to the one inside the tank. And the color is very nice! Leaves are healthy so far with strong veins and shiny! 



I think that is a good experiment and from now on, we can play around with trimmed stalks from the main tank. And we can also use the emersed plants without spending money to buy from shops. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stanley Ng

well done !

----------


## ZIr

Wow interesting. I feel like trying HC emersed to carpet my small terarium glass bowl

----------


## Stanley Ng

i got myself a small tank liao. following foot steps.  :Grin:

----------


## Zep

An update, I transferred the L glandulosa, staurogyne and L sp red into a pot and left it outdoors. 



Sadly the L glandulosa did not make it. The leaves were all broken by the rain and only the stem was left. Not sure if new leaves will grow. Am going to try it in the shade for my next batch. 

The L sp red bent but some small shoots can be seen. Staurogyne seems alright. Hope these will survive and can be grown outdoors under the rain and shine. 

Am cultivating my 2nd batch in the sealed up tank for more trials .

----------


## Stanley Ng

> An update, I transferred the L glandulosa, staurogyne and L sp red into a pot and left it outdoors. 
> 
> Sadly the L glandulosa did not make it. The leaves were all broken by the rain and only the stem was left. Not sure if new leaves will grow. Am going to try it in the shade for my next batch. 
> 
> The L sp red bent but some small shoots can be seen. Staurogyne seems alright. Hope these will survive and can be grown outdoors under the rain and shine. 
> 
> Am cultivating my 2nd batch in the sealed up tank for more trials .


Wow. Totally destroyed. lucky the root surviving.

----------


## jackychun

> An update, I transferred the L glandulosa, staurogyne and L sp red into a pot and left it outdoors. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the L glandulosa did not make it. The leaves were all broken by the rain and only the stem was left. Not sure if new leaves will grow. Am going to try it in the shade for my next batch. 
> 
> The L sp red bent but some small shoots can be seen. Staurogyne seems alright. Hope these will survive and can be grown outdoors under the rain and shine. 
> 
> Am cultivating my 2nd batch in the sealed up tank for more trials .


As per my observation, the plants roots develop after about 2 weeks with Cling Wrap covered the bowl/tank/jar. So I only remove the Cling Wrap once I see the roots penetrate around. This is to make sure that the plants can survive by taking up nutrient and water from the soil, and not the leaves itself. So, to enhance the surviving rate, you might just leave the plants within the wrapping protection until the plants are stable. 

I have also tried to plants several kinds and will update later if successful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

It probably depends on the type of plants too. For my s repens when I transplanted it into the pot the roots are already developed. So far they are surviving in the outdoor environment. 

For the l glandulosa, the roots are also developed inside the cling wrapped environment but it did not survive outdoors. Maybe it's the recent rain that caused all the leaves to break off or maybe this plant requires more moisture in the substrate and environment. Got to experiment more. 

Will be trying to transplant rotala bonsai outdoors soon. See if it can survive the rain and sunshine.

----------


## jackychun

Yeah! That is all about trial and error.  Good experiments too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

This morning I saw some tiny shoots coming out of the l glandulosa bare stems that I left in the pot. So seems like the older submersed leaves all fell off under the rain and new emersed shoots are sprouting out. Luckily I didn't throw the bare stems away. 



These are some tiny emersed leaves coming out from l sp red. 



And these are the s repens. Seems alright. 



These plants are all outdoors subject to rain and shine.

----------


## Stanley Ng

> This morning I saw some tiny shoots coming out of the l glandulosa bare stems that I left in the pot. So seems like the older submersed leaves all fell off under the rain and new emersed shoots are sprouting out. Luckily I didn't throw the bare stems away. 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some tiny emersed leaves coming out from l sp red. 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the s repens. Seems alright. 
> ...


Steady! Hope it all grow well bro!

----------


## jackychun

The plants look good, Zep! Yup. I also noticed the submersed leave type will be dried off and fall. The emersed leave might look in different form. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stanley Ng

> I have checked the emersed Rotala Bonsai this morning and can see the roots are spreading a bit. That is the good sign and I hope the plants can make it. 
> 
> In fact, I just leave the jar outdoor without any special attention into it. I even didn't spray water since the Cling Wrap was intact all the time. No algae and fungus so far, too. Good experiment. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After 4th day you saw the root?

----------


## jackychun

It depends on plant but yes, normally by 1 week can see the roots already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stanley Ng

> It depends on plant but yes, normally by 1 week can see the roots already. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also did some replanting, how can see result. hehe

----------


## jackychun

Just update some progress from my emersed Rotala 'bonsai' project. 

The roots has developed very well and can be seen very clearly from the bottom of the jar:



Plants develop very well with dark green leaves and reddish branches. 





I also put Jackie's Mosquito Granules to prevent mosquito breeding in the jar. 



I am testing on other plants currently and waiting for the results. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cmlee

Hi Jacky, do you put under the sun or aquarium light?

----------


## jackychun

> Hi Jacky, do you put under the sun or aquarium light?


I put it outdoor, no lighting is being used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stanley Ng

Well done!

----------


## ZIr

Wow bro. Can setup Rotala Bonsai mini farm already and supply LFS  :Razz:

----------


## jackychun

> Wow bro. Can setup Rotala Bonsai mini farm already and supply LFS


Haha! Thanks bro. I will try to grow that emersed plants to submesed condition to see if it can adapt well.  

Making a mini farm is a good idea also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## golfball

Great info - Thanks for sharing. I am going to try that too. Do you get water vapour collecting on your cling wrap?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Great info - Thanks for sharing. I am going to try that too. Do you get water vapour collecting on your cling wrap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Yes, of course bro. The purpose of closing the jar with clingwrap is to keep the environment moist and water vapour not escaping from the jar. It is like a mini green house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## golfball

Tks bro. I have a indoors open top lily tank which I am trying emersed growth too. And not too successful with stem plants. cyperus alternifolius and some sword plants growing well though. I suspected it's not humid enough even though I spray water frequently. Will try this method to acclimatise them first.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Tks bro. I have a indoors open top lily tank which I am trying emersed growth too. And not too successful with stem plants. cyperus alternifolius and some sword plants growing well though. I suspected it's not humid enough even though I spray water frequently. Will try this method to acclimatise them first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


You can combine the two: spraying frequently and also close the tank with clingwrap. Spraying water should be clean water otherwise might have some fungus. I also poke some holes on the clingwrap so that CO2 from the air is abundant supplied to the plants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

Here are my results after about a month. 



Ludwigia glandulosa 


Staurogyne repens


Ludwigia sp red


Pogostemon erectus - just moved to the pot after 2 weeks in cling wrapped environment

----------


## Zep

Rotala bonsai


Hygrophila Polysperma rosanervig or hygrophila sunset - just transferred to pot from cling wrapped environment 


Plants that didn't make it
Myriophyllum mattogrossense 
Syngonanthus sp Belem 
I guess these are too soft.

----------


## jackychun

Wow. What a green fingers you have, Zep! Very nice Ludwigia glandulosa! 

I like the look of Pogestemon erectus emersed form, too! I will do re-potting for my plants to normal pot to see how it grow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

Thanks Jacky. The L glandulosa looks good. Interestingly some of the stalks will have the leaves fall off to leave the bare stem and the new tiny leaves will grow out. But some of them just keep their leaves and continue growing. 

I bought the p erectus in emersed form from seaview. Trimmed off 2 tiny stalks and tried them emersed while the rest went into my tank. One of the emersed stalk look a bit burnt at the ends. Let's see if it will survive. 

Am trying eriocaulon cinereum and bucep emersed. See how it goes.

----------


## jermseah

how do you propagate the rotala bonsai?

----------


## jackychun

> how do you propagate the rotala bonsai?


You just cut the stems just above the node. One or two new stems will come out from the cut. 

For the stalks that you trimmed off, just remove few leaves at the bottoms and replant it in substrate. Roots will come out from the place that leaves were removed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

I noticed that my emersed plants grow significantly slower than those in my tank. Maybe it's because of the fertilizers in dose in the tank while the emersed plants just grow in normal potting soil. 

Is this the same with yours?

----------


## jackychun

> I noticed that my emersed plants grow significantly slower than those in my tank. Maybe it's because of the fertilizers in dose in the tank while the emersed plants just grow in normal potting soil. 
> 
> Is this the same with yours?


Yup. The plants in my tank grow faster too. In the tank, as you said, plants can absorb nutrients from both substrate and water column whereas the nutrient in emersed form is mainly from soil. With adequate CO2 and Lighting, plants in tank can grow faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

I am going to get some fertilisers to put into my pot. See how that goes with the emersed plants.

----------


## jermseah

Awesome, thanks for sharing!






> You just cut the stems just above the node. One or two new stems will come out from the cut. 
> 
> For the stalks that you trimmed off, just remove few leaves at the bottoms and replant it in substrate. Roots will come out from the place that leaves were removed. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cmlee

Did you guys try water wisteria ? Mine seems rotting after a few days

----------


## jackychun

I have transferred the plants to several cups/pots. All seems doing well. Going to have a Rotala Bonsai Farm. Haha! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jermseah

Where did you get the glass from? v nice! rotala bonsai tissue culture?






> I have transferred the plants to several cups/pots. All seems doing well. Going to have a Rotala Bonsai Farm. Haha! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Where did you get the glass from? v nice! rotala bonsai tissue culture?


I collect it here and there like IKEA or Daiso. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jermseah

cool! im growing out my tissue culture rotala rotundifolia now!






> I collect it here and there like IKEA or Daiso. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

That's fantastic growth Jacky!! Waiting to see your other plants.

----------


## jackychun

> That's fantastic growth Jacky!! Waiting to see your other plants.


Thanks man. 

I have tried to plant Eleocharis acicularis 'mini', too but that was quite slow runner in emersed form. However, Echinodorus tennelus green seems adapt quite well with emersed form while it changes the leave shape and even got flowers, too. Below is a photo of its flowers: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> cool! im growing out my tissue culture rotala rotundifolia now!


Great! Can share the progress here bro! Anyway, I think it is more like "propagation" than "tissue culture". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

> Great! Can share the progress here bro! Anyway, I think it is more like "propagation" than "tissue culture". 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plant update. Today's pic:


All plants are growing nicely. Interestingly the hygrophilia sunset lost its distinctive pink coloration and white veins.

----------


## Zep

I also bought some no brand plant fertilizers from the nursery. 

Am planning to move each species to different pots soon with the ferts and see how it grows.

----------


## jackychun

Very well done, Zep! Looks like a Dutch Garden to be now. 

I am planning to clear the pot and jars that I used for the emersed plants and shift to normal pot due to possible mosquito breeding issue right now. 

I have tried Jackie's Mosquito Granular last time and it made the plants die fast!  So I just put water below Substrate surface just enough for plants everytime. Since it has been developed well "on land", I will put in in the pot with normal garden soil soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

Normal pots with garden soil or potting soil works just as well. And no water ponding or mosquito breeding. 

Saw the staurogyne repens starting to flower this morning

----------


## jackychun

> Normal pots with garden soil or potting soil works just as well. And no water ponding or mosquito breeding. 
> 
> Saw the staurogyne repens starting to flower this morning


That is beautiful, Zep!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stanley Ng

20160910_161406.jpg hope it will grow but doubt it will oh gosh

----------


## jackychun

> 20160910_161406.jpg hope it will grow but doubt it will oh gosh


It looks very promising! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

It will. Once the roots are established they grow fast.

----------


## Stanley Ng

20160910_222706.jpggone in few hours. . Hope for fairies to make them alive

----------


## jackychun

> 20160910_222706.jpggone in few hours. . Hope for fairies to make them alive


For new plants start to plant emersed, you should cover some Clingwrap to make sure the leaves is moist at all time for at least one-two weeks until the roots developed. Otherwise, they will be goner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

Just realized some posts have gone after the forum was down. 

Just to update again on the progress of my emersed plant project. I shifted all of plants to normal pot and use garden dirt and soil for planting this time. Method is still the same: 
- using tweezers to plant
- cover the pot with glass piece to get the nature lighting and keep moist environment for plants to adapt better from submersed to emersed form. 
- Water spray daily to keep this "green house" moist. 

Some photo on the first day planting some: Staurogyne repens, Pogostemon erectus, hygrophyla sunset, rotala rotundifolia pink etc...







After about 1 month:


Staurogyne repens: have the best grown. 


Hygrophyla sunset also pick up quite fast:


Pogostemon erectus: still survive but not so optimal. Hope it can thrive. 


Rotala rotundifolia 'pink' has transformed totally:


The only Syngonanthus belem cannot make it like Zep's experience. It was dried up once the glass being opened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## limz_777

you guys tried Hygrophila _pinnatifida_

----------


## Danny Archer

Hi, I'm currently growing them and I must say they grow much faster even
compared to my hi-tech tank. Here's a picture I attached.
o

----------


## limz_777

nice , what substrate used and the tank is covered ?

----------


## Danny Archer

I am just using regular potting soil and yes it's covered

----------


## limz_777

Did you fert it with potassium and iron? And brand of soil?

----------


## Danny Archer

I haven't researched enough to dose any extra ferts and supplements, I've just planted in a regular potting soil, can't remember the brand but I got it from a regular nursery and it's used for my common indoor plants. It's growing quite fast so I don't know when I should start adding any supplements like NPK etc, any advice? And I plan to propagate it but not so confident it will be successful for this plant haha

----------


## Zep

About propagation, I tried to propagate the emersed plants that I have by cutting off the tops and replanting into the potting soil media. Similar to what we usually do for the submersed plants. 

Results are mixed. Some of the cuttings dried up. Some survived. Tried with hygrophila sunset, bacopa caroliniana, rotala bonsai, ludwigia glandulosa and pogostemon erectus. 

How do you guys do it and what is the success rate? Or should be let them flower and propagate by seeds/flowers for the emersed form?

----------


## Zep

For my emersed plants, I add those cheap $2 per pack fertilisers recommended by the nurseries. Not sure if they are really helpful though. Didn't do any comparison with a non-fertilised pot of plants since the ferts are cheap.

----------


## limz_777

i see , since its doing ok in that potting soil i would leave it alone until signs of pin holes in the leafs , i tried before emersed planting with ada soil yet it rot away but i remember i didnt cover but soil is maintain wet constantly , where you bought the _pinnatifida_ from ?

----------


## Danny Archer

I got them from aquatic avenue, they grew very well and quick in my tank that I had to trim often and propagated them until there wasn't space so instead of always using the trimmings as compost, I just planted them and none died out. But they are not as purple as the ones submersed, though they grow so fast. 

Thanks for sharing Zep, I Guess I will be trying your method of propagating them emersed

----------

